# 1970's "Westways" RS, Green Lane, Hounslow?



## Coblover63 (7 February 2015)

Anyone here remember this place?  I spent SOOO many evenings and weekends of my "yoof" hanging out there.  Would love to reminisce with anyone else who went there.....


----------



## hobo (9 February 2015)

I remember it though not very good with the horses names. I used to go mid 70's we used to go on a Tuesday night in the summer various times in the holidays and later with a friends pony and my own pony to the shows that they held. I remember they had a one eyed pony it had been injured while mucking out and I also remember that Patsy Kensit used to keep a pony there. I remember I had a fall once when the pony ran of back to the stables from the school up the top I hit my leg on a tree trunk but I had to hide it from my mum as I was banned from going there for skipping school!!
I used to take my own horse late 70's to Donkey woods which was nearby and Hounslow Heath. Even though it was built up there were a lot of fun places to find to ride and get in to mischief. I also went to Stanwell moor stables early 70's as they had pony club which was 6 shillings for 2 hours of tack cleaning, mucking out, quizes and riding.


----------



## wingedhorse (7 April 2015)

I used to ride there in the  early 1980s

Remember was run by someone called Philippa.

I remember a horse called Duval in a double bridle, a black roan pony called Twinkle.

I broke my collarbone in one of the fields, up by the football pitch (stray football scared horse).

I remember the low flying planes, and the metal British Airways storage containers.

I was little though, under 10.

I started helping in Ham, Surrey at Manor Farm Stables aged 11!


----------



## lucyjuicyswirl (20 August 2015)

I used to ride at Westways about 20 odd years ago now. It made me smile reading this thread as it brought back so many memories for me  I too remember spending alot of my time down at the yard helping out and leading ponies in lessons for more novice riders. 

When I was there I can recall it was a lady called Jean who owned the yard. She used to live in the house onsite. There were also 2 instructors I remember called Vicky and John. Anyone remember them?

I definitely remember a horse called Duval as mentioned above. He was such a sweet horse. Wouldn't hurt a fly. Some of the other horses I remember were: Red, Camay, Destiny, Bronze, Columbine, Quilt, Harlequin, Spot and Tom/Cagney and Lacy (Shetlands), Charlie and Crackers, Frazzles, The back 8 ponies (Square Deal, Dublet, Malibu, Twinkle, Beauty, Acorn, can't remember the other names). A few others that I can remember what they look like but can't remember their names. Does anyone remember any of these horses? or any i've missed?

I have such happy childhood memories from Westways. Some key things I remember:

* Riding the horses over to the River Crane and having a splash about.
* My first ever lesson there riding Square Deal. I was so nervous but excited.
* Me and a friend riding Spot and Tom bareback from the field up by the top arena and not being able to stop!
* Red trying to bite me every time I walked past his stable door!
* Harlequin being one of the biggest, scariest horses i'd ever seen lol. I was only about 10 or 12 at the time.
* Hiding in the back of some of the stables come lesson time so I didn't have to lead again in another lesson loool
* Riding over to Hounslow Heath and being petrified!
* A Strawberry Roan horse (can't remember her name) who used to just bomb it back during a lesson on the XC field.
* Charlie and Crackers being 2 of the most beautiful horses i'd ever seen.
* Acorn trying to barge out of the stable every time you opened the door.
* Bronze biting me on the boob once! Owch.....it hurt. I'll never forget the pain hahahaha.
* Grooming, grooming, grooming, I seemed to like it alot back then. Probably to get out of leading!
* The Free lessons for helping out at the yard. And trust me they were free alright. Total mayhem as I remember! Hahaha

I remember being so sad when the riding school closed down and the horses started to get sold gradually. As I remember the yard stayed as a livery, but haven't been anywhere near there since so have no idea if there are even stables there now. Anybody know?

If anyone can relate to any of this please let me know. Would be great to chat to anyone that remembers any of this.

Thanks for posting/ posting on this thread: Coblover63 and wingedhorse. This had made my day


----------



## hobo (20 August 2015)

Great post LJS you have a good memory of the horses names but I was 40 years ago so I think I can be forgiven. Yes I remember that Jean was the owner though i think the house was a caravan when I was there. Hounslow heath was great for riding.
There does seem to be an on going theme of falling off coming back from the school!


----------



## Coblover63 (20 August 2015)

Oh how lovely to see someone else remembers the place!    Yes, I remember Harlequin.... she bit me on the neck!  I had a whopper of a bruise!!!  And my dad used to work for Greenhams concrete on the Heath and he laid the yard concrete for Jean.  I also remember Destiny... he seemed HUGE and he had a tall chestnut mate called Winston in my time.  I remember a strawberry road called Marcus who I used for a yard show (which was held in the field at the far end!) and he was rubbish (of course it was NOTHING to do with my riding  ).  My friend was on a blue and white called Jupiter and did loads better than me.  I was so jealous. I also remember a pretty Welsh grey called Lady, I was allowed to "look after" her at weekends.  And an opinionated little chestnut Shetland called Copper.


----------



## tedster (8 October 2015)

I remember Westways well, and all the horses and ponies mentioned and hippy John that taught. We were forever being galloped back to the stables ....but it was fun. 


Harlequin was still going until recently!!  Quilt got killed on the road a good many years back.

Stables are still there but as livery theses days.


----------



## Lillyh (17 February 2016)

I stumbled across this thread and was taken back in time! I guess I must have used green lane stables early eighties mainly on Saturdays. I remember Jean and her two daughters I think! Horses I remember are papillon (the horse with one eye), silver, the beautiful grey Arab mare, Duval chestnut gelding, square deal and Doublet, myself and my friend used to look after these two on a Saturday. I have to say I found square deal the most stubborn pony to ride! Probably more me than him though! I remember Twinkle well, loved the way he always bolted on me on the way back from Hounslow Heath! Acorn and I think there was a Bramble. The horse I was obsessed with was Pastoral (not sure of spelling) the bay Arab stallion, he hasn't been mentioned. I was in love with that horse! He wasn't for riding just stud I think?? What a horse! Loved my time at these stables, thanks for posting thread, was lovely reminiscing!


----------



## wingedhorse99 (8 April 2016)

Anyone got some old photos to share? I have some at my mum's house. Will try and copy and upload at some point. Anyone else?


----------



## silversox (12 August 2018)

Wow!!  Is it ever too late to add to this thread?  I've only just found it!!  I started riding at Westways back in 1958 so I have had connections with the place for sixty years!  Jean is still there and doing really well.  There are only a few liveries there now and it seems that most of the land is being built on.  Can someone tell me how to add photos please?  BTW, there is a page on Facebook called "I Learned to ride at Westways Riding Stables" which brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## hobo (12 August 2018)

Blimey silversox it seemed like Jean was about 60 years old when I was there 40 plus years ago but I was young so she may have just looked that riding school person weathered face. How fantastic that she is still around. I love it when someone updates this thread brings back many memories.


----------



## Coblover63 (12 August 2018)

Oh I love that this thread still gets added to.  Can't find that page on FB though....


----------



## neddy man (12 August 2018)

Coblover63 said:



			Oh I love that this thread still gets added to.  Can't find that page on FB though....
		
Click to expand...

Tap in westways  and see all it's then listed but you need to join. Google earth will show an Ariel view of the area nouw


----------



## wingedhorse (10 September 2018)

link to group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/13799787686/?tn-str=*F


----------



## Phillippa Radford howes (5 March 2019)

My mum is still at westways. But no longer a riding school.


----------



## hobo (5 March 2019)

Phillippa is your mum Jean ?


----------



## Phillippa Radford howes (5 March 2019)

Yes


----------



## hobo (5 March 2019)

They bred the old style horse women strong than. I have many happy memories of spending time at the stables and later at the shows when I had my own horse. the riding around Hounslow, Bedfont, Feltham was suprising good with a bit on naughty trespass!


----------



## Angela Wright (19 November 2020)

Ive just seen this. I cant tell you how much seeing these posts bought back many memories of the best time in had as an early teenager. I learnt to ride at Westways. My first ride was on a Shetland called Roly. Black Shetland. Lived up to his name. I remember Misty the other Shetland too. Harlequin was a really scary horse and her son trampus wasn't much better. I remember most of the horses in these threads. I remember patsy Kensit and her pony fella. Atlantis, silver. Indian Rodwick, and the stallion stuck in the corner. Bumble the grey pony. Camay. Honey and Mazi, Flambards. That horse was fast. Square Deal, Dublet, Marty the cream pony with the wall eye. My favourite pony was calamity Jane a bay mare. I absolutely loved her and always put myself down to ride her. I spent every waking moment I could at that yard. Even my dog walking money went on extra lessons. I used to ride in the 3.15 ride on a Sunday that was my regular slot. Were we would all ride over to hounslow health and bolt. We really had no idea about danger. I remember the little shows and hacking through the river to the woods. 😁


----------



## hobo (23 January 2021)

This popped up again when I was trying to remember the name of the horse show that was held on The Glebe lands Feltham in the 60's early 70's I am sure I am remembering that right. Does anyone else remember the shows?


----------

